# ZUUS carbon wheels



## David5416 (24 Jun 2015)

Has anybody used the Zuus carbon wheels ? they do a 38 50 60 and 88 mm deep rim and are currently on sale for £399 a set. Just considering them as they do look good and have great reviews.


----------



## Citius (24 Jun 2015)

Run of the mill Chinese stuff. Also available direct from China without the logos. Those kinds of wheels are generally ok, depending on what your intended use is...


----------



## David5416 (24 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Run of the mill Chinese stuff. Also available direct from China without the logos. Those kinds of wheels are generally ok, depending on what your intended use is...


 Thanks Citius, just going be used for evryday long rides. I may give them a try buthen again i might just bite the bullet and get a set of Mavic's


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Jun 2015)

At that price I would search the reviews for rider weight restrictions, delamination under braking and durability of braking surface...also whiles you are at it... hubs and bearings...oh and spoke quality...not to mention the quality of moulding and carbon composite.


Have I missed anything...perhaps the decals will be ok.

In all seriousness, planet x sell Chinese wheels branded as px for about the same cost. But do check the first three points above.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jun 2015)

David5416 said:


> Thanks Citius, just going be used for evryday long rides. I may give them a try buthen again i might just bite the bullet and get a set of Mavic's


buy them, get the spoke tensions checked over by your lbs and ride them - people who have never ridden them will come up with the usual Chinese remarks.....but just ignore them


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Jun 2015)

David5416 said:


> Thanks Citius, just going be used for evryday long rides. I may give them a try buthen again i might just bite the bullet and get a set of Mavic's


If you plan to stretch to mavic money then check out VO5 wheels. They are strong, well built, good surface, well moulded (a bit pulsey on the front) and make a fab noise.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2015)

David5416 said:


> Thanks Citius, just going be used for everyday long rides. I



Is carbon (deep or otherwise) really appropriate here?


----------



## Citius (25 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Is carbon (deep or otherwise) really appropriate here?



It's neither appropriate nor inappropriate. It's just another choice of rim material. A bit like saying 'is a carbon frame really appropriate'...


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> It's neither appropriate nor inappropriate. It's just another choice of rim material. A bit like saying 'is a carbon frame really appropriate'...


I was under the impression that deep rims (usually these are carbon) will suffer at slow speeds, climbing and in wind - plus are often heavier. they seem to have their place, but an everyday long ride is not a normal use case.


----------



## David5416 (25 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Is carbon (deep or otherwise) really appropriate here?


 What is appropriate now a days !!!! but they look good.


----------



## David5416 (25 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> If you plan to stretch to mavic money then check out VO5 wheels. They are strong, well built, good surface, well moulded (a bit pulsey on the front) and make a fab noise.
> 
> 
> jonny jeez said:
> ...


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2015)

Flo have a really good reputation with the Triathlon and TT crowd. Think budget Zipp. However, they only go on sale at certain times of the year on limited release and you have to import from the US. http://www.flocycling.com/


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I was under the impression that deep rims (usually these are carbon) will suffer at slow speeds, climbing and in wind - plus are often heavier. they seem to have their place, but an everyday long ride is not a normal use case.


For my part, I can say they are lighter, seem unaffected by crosswinds (and we have had a fair bit of this lately to test) and climb just as slowly as my old rims.

draw backs for me are braking smells a bit odd, Is a little pulsy and the biggest thing is the knowledge that I'll have to bin them when the braking surface is shot.On the plus side, they get me out on the bike more and make me work really hard so that i don't get shamed by a scalping...its all good I guess.


----------

